# Northeaster Univ. Community-Boston Police Liaison.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Community-Boston Police Liaison*
Institution:
*Northeastern University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/21/2021

Application Due:
06/30/2021

Type:
Full-Time


*Community-Boston Police Liaison

About Northeastern:*
Founded in 1898, Northeastern is a Big Damn school.

*About the Opportunity:*
The Department of City and Community Engagement seeks to support Northeastern University's mission to serve its community globally and locally. It is actively engaged in civic and community efforts, with hopes of further progressing a shared goal of positive community and Campus development.

*Responsibilities:*

In collaboration with departmental staff, the Community Engagement and Student Liaison Officer will be part of a team that:

Supports City & Community Engagement' connections and collaborations to off-campus stakeholders, comprised of neighborhood residents, the Boston Police, and Northeastern University students.
This position promotes the University's mandate for responsible student behavior living off-campus. This role is responsible for collecting information on Northeastern students visited by the Boston Police and providing this information to the Vice President of Community Engagement, the Office of Student Affairs, Off Campus Housing and Support Services, and the Office of Student Conduct and Conflict Resolution (OSCCR).
The Liaison is responsible for monitoring calls made to the Northeastern University COVID tip-line (617.373.TIPS). This tip-line allows the Northeastern community and members of the public to report observed or planned unsafe gatherings.
*Qualifications:*
Bachelor's degree and/or a minimum of two years in community relations and conflict/problem resolution preferred.

Familiarity with neighborhoods adjacent to Northeastern University.
This position requires excellent interpersonal and diplomatic skills due to its high-profile liaison role representing Northeastern University's administration to students and the Boston Police Department.
Must have effective verbal and written communications skills, be highly organized and detail-oriented and possess the demonstrated ability to follow through on multiple issues.
*Preferred Qualifications:*
Desired abilities:

Ability to speak a foreign language (Spanish, Haitian Creole, or Portuguese).
*Salary Grade:*
51

*Additional Information:*
Northeastern University is an equal opportunity employer, seeking to recruit and support a broadly diverse community of faculty and staff. Northeastern values and celebrates diversity in all its forms and strives to foster an inclusive culture built on respect that affirms inter-group relations and builds cohesion.

All qualified applicants are encouraged to apply and will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, religion, color, national origin, age, sex, sexual orientation, disability status, or any other characteristic protected by applicable law.

To learn more about Northeastern University's commitment and support of diversity and inclusion, please see Redirect=

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/2271362


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Wtf is this? Whatever it is, just watch where you park on Huntington Ave.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

USAF3424 said:


> Wtf is this? Whatever it is, just watch where you park on Huntington Ave.


It's a hefty paycheck to say, "So, Superintendent, how can we help? Oh, suspend those students? Sure, I'll talk it over with the Dean We'll nip this in the bud. NIP IT! NIP IT!"


----------

